# PHONG CÁCH THỜI TRANG ĐA NĂNG CHO CẢ NĂM VÀ NỮ - KHĂN BANDANA



## haonam123 (1/11/21)

Khăn Bandana là một phụ kiện rất được ưa chuộng vào những năm thập niên 70, chúng gắn liền với hình ảnh bụi bặm phóng khoáng của những cao bồi miền Tây nước Mỹ. Dần dần theo thời gian, khăn Bandana trở thành món phụ kiện hữu dụng trong thời trang.




Trong làng thời trang, khăn bandana được áp dụng vào tất cả mọi thứ. Từ những chiếc khăn buộc lên đầu cho tới hình ảnh những cô gái quấn quanh cổ, hay thậm chí là quấn vào tay hoặc dùng làm những phụ kiện đi kèm như cột vào balo, túi xách…

Khăn Bandana có thể chỉ là một mảnh vải nhỏ, nhưng chớ xem thường, vì nó có thể tạo ra được rất nhiều chất riêng, tạo điểm nhấn cho phong cách thời trang của nàng.
Cùng Khanbandana.com mang đến cho các nàng những màu sắc khác nhau, đem đến một vẻ đẹp thời trang thú vị mà chiếc khăn có thể đem lại.

*Khăn Bandana màu Đỏ – Trắng*

Với họa tiết Paisley đơn giản và đầy tính nghệ thuật, sự kết hợp giữa 2 màu đỏ – trắng sẽ mang cho các nàng toát lên vẻ mạnh mẽ, lạc quan và trẻ trung.
Thêm vào đó, đối với những cô nàng là một người liều lĩnh, thông minh và có thiên phú về nghệ thuật, khăn Bandana màu đỏ – trắng này sẽ phù hợp với tính cách mạo hiểm, xông xáo của cô nàng.

Ngoài ra, những màu sắc tươi sáng giữa 2 màu đỏ – trắng với họa tiết nhẹ nhàng sẽ vừa giúp các nàng toát lên nét quyến rũ bẩm sinh và nhan sắc đặc biệt vừa giảm bớt sự nóng nảy của mình.

*Khăn Bandana màu Xanh*

Sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho những cô nàng thường sở hữu sự thông minh và biết cách bộc lộ tài năng của mình khéo léo, nhạy cảm, tạo điểm nhấn để thể hiện sự gợi cảm, thục nữ của mình.

Ngoài ra, những chiếc khăn Bandana màu xanh da trời sẽ rất thích hợp đối với các cô nàng giàu tình cảm, hiền lành và độc lập. Đây là phong cách thời trang rất cá tính và độc đáo theo một cách rất riêng.

*Khăn Bandana màu Hồng*

Đối với những cô nàng được biết đến là những người khéo léo, có trách nhiệm cao và kỹ tính trong mọi tình huống, thì những chiếc khăn màu hồng này lại rất phù hợp cho các nàng.

Màu hồng với họa tiết thổ cẩm hay hoa lá sẽ mang cho các nàng phong cách trang nhã và nổi bật theo phong cách rất riêng.

Thêm vào đó, đối với những cô nàng thuộc tuýp người lãng mạn, có vẻ đẹp đáng yêu, đơn thuần, hiền lành thì màu hồng sẽ là lựa chọn phù hợp cho các nàng để tô lên vẻ đẹp dịu dàng của mình. Vậy nên mỗi nàng nên mua khăn bandana để có thể phối với những độ đồ trẻ trung năng động.

Hy vọng sau bài chia sẻ trên, các nàng sẽ lựa chọn được mẫu khăn phù hợp với sở thích và tính cách của mình nhé.


----------

